# Blitz Nur Spec R on N/A 240sx



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok ive been lookin on here and on NiCO about the Blitz nur spec r. and no were on here or on nico have i found the kind of info i am looking for

because it is a large exhaust(80mm) is it going to lose power because its N/A
(oh and btw its stock no intake or anything)???

am i going to lose low end torque but gain at top end?

i am going to either A.turbo the kA or B. swap sr into it

but in the mean time i just want the blitz nur spec r because it sounds so sexy

but i wanna know the performance it delivers on a N/A engine.

thanks for your time

eDDie


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah.If you go with too big of an exhaust your lose backpressure.Since youre runnin on a stock KA I advise you to go with nothin bigger than a 2.5",and if you go with a SR or turbo ur KA then o with 3".By the way,Blitz nur spec R exhaust system?I have a Bee Racing R32 Skyline full exhuast system strait from Japan on my s13,and I would gladly saw-zaw it off and set it on fire if it meant getting Blitz nur specR exhaust.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres actually quite a lot of debate here as to whats better.
i can tell you that on my 2.25" altima (before i went turbo on it) against my brothers s13 with full 3" from the header back - he lost absolutely no ground to me vs his stock exhaust. before the 3", hed fall back every time about a car length from a dig. 
other people i know report the same thing - no loss at all with an n/a setup and 3". 
if it was my car, and i have 3" on one of my 240's already, id go with the 3" but only if youre SERIOUSLY going to go turbo in the near future. lots of people say it, but few do it. if its gonna be a while before that, then go with 2.25 or 2.5.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks alot for you guy's help. I too have heard that you can actually gain a lot more than 2.5 is what i've heard. on my altima i lost a lot of low end power, but have a lot of top end.
i will keep doing my research. thanks alot


----------

